# tank planning, questions and ideas



## Daniel.lizards (Oct 31, 2014)

hey guys! im planning on getting a columbian soon! (by soon i mean next spring or summer XD) but before i do so i have a few questions first. 

i know that most people keep them at around 105-110 basking, but what about 120-130? (obviously with the options to bask at different temps, but still at around 120-130 at the hottest)

and what about substrate? does anyone have objections to bioactive substrate? (with facts backing it up.) this link is the substrate im referring to, i also use it for my savannah monitor. http://www.varanustalk.com/forum/index.php?pageid=Dirt

and as far as water, can i have a raised pond area with a filter? (basically a utility sink[without the legs, on a raised platform] with a turtle tank filter running) it will also allow easy disposal of waste water by adding some simple plumbing, instead of going in and messing with taking the water dish out. it will be raised above the substrate, but not too high, i know they dont like climbing that much. this will also increase the humidity

and lastly, to build the tank im gonna go with the drylok method. ill probably take pics and step-by-steps of my tank. (6x3x3 tank bare minimum, i may build a 8x4x4 though depending on how much space i use.) 

Also can someone post a link to a good hibernation/burmentation page? im still unsure about how that whole thing works, or what to do...

feeding is not an issue, i already have a reptile mini fridge/freezer full of meat, fruits, and vegies(i heard they dont eat many vegies tho) as well as my insect colonies, all for my reptiles. 

thank you for your time!!!


----------



## Daniel.lizards (Oct 31, 2014)

oh, and with substrate, i want to go with a foot minimum all over, and possibly getting a 2 foot tall plastic storage tote with a hole in the top filled with dirt to allow it to burrow nicely.


----------

